# Local place to buy Sputnik trap??



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

Well after seeing how much a sputnik trap would cost just for shipping, I'm kinda either hoping I can find one locally or use a cheaper and easier method for trapping my birds.

If anyone knows where I can find a standard Sputnik trap the 32", 40", or 48" would work great. I am located in Southern New Jersey. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!!

Luis


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

What's wrong with a standard bob trap? They are pretty inexpensive to get - and can even be made yourself, if you are at all handy with tools, etc.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Yea, I thought about those as well. We would have to come up with a design that would allow us to open and close the trap when it is in use and not in use. I have been to a couple websites, maybe I can get one custom made?

Luis


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Covering a 'bob' type trap is very simple.... you either frame it in, so that you have a removeable 'door' with latches when the birds are all in - or you put a hinged door that you can lift up and latch into an open position when you want to let the birds in.

We have both types on our lofts. The key is remembering to make sure you've opened the traps when you are taking the birds out -- and that you've locked everything up tight when the birds are all in.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Luis,

Why don't you try contacting someone at:

Queen City
Homing Pigeon Club
1811 Brunella Ave
Piscataway, NJ
732-752-0223

or...

http://www.queencitypigeon.com/photos/pic.asp?iCat=34&iPic=63&offset=15

Maybe some fancier there in Jersey has a sputnik trap they can sell to you or knows where you can get one locally without shipping costs.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the information!

Luis


----------

